# Prehistoric Pets Show 2013



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

I heard rumours that PP will be running a new show next year however I've searched the net and failed to come up with any real info. I know there was a thread on here that has since been moved and now I cant read it so never have chance to see it so anyone got any info to share?

Thanks


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I could tell you .... for a price 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Any Info you have would be great


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Next year at Peterborough showground


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

They sold 102 tables within 5 hours of announcing it. Think all tables are now sold. That's why they withdrew the thread as they didn't want timewasters to pester them.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> *They sold 102 tables within 5 hours of announcing it.* Think all tables are now sold. That's why they withdrew the thread as they didn't want timewasters to pester them.


Really.. I can't believe that is why it was 'moved.'
How about the 'confirmed' breeders that were attending that confirmed later in the same thread that they were certainly not attending?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Caz said:


> Really.. I can't believe that is why it was 'moved.'
> How about the 'confirmed' breeders that were attending that confirmed later in the same thread that they were certainly not attending?


I think an official spokesperson said it was all lost in translation. Oh you are awful, stop it now or this thread will also be moved:lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> *I think an official spokesperson said it was all lost in translation*. Oh you are awful, stop it now or this thread will also be moved:lol2:


USA to English :lol2:


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone know the date of this show and if it's open to the public or just traders? 

I briefly glanced at the thread they posted up here and they claimed the show would rival Hamm.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

chris1978 said:


> Anyone know the date of this show and if it's open to the public or just traders?
> 
> *I briefly glanced at the thread they posted up here and they claimed the show would rival Hamm*.


Ah, I miss-read it. I though they said they'd be selling Ham Sandwiches and pots of Tea.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*HI*



Caz said:


> Ah, I miss-read it. I though they said they'd be selling Ham Sandwiches and pots of Tea.


Hmmm i think it may have been a big pile of b******t , although i am happy for them to prove to me that its not :lol2::lol2::lol2: I'll wait with baited breath :2thumb:


----------

